# Changing tempo in Cubase 5



## Pweaks (Aug 23, 2013)

So I am recording a song that has a tempo of 140 BPM and then it should change to 110 BPM. How can I do that? I tried to Google this but I didn't find the exact solution to my problem.


----------



## Laytowaste (Aug 23, 2013)

Hey bro, I have Cubase 5 LE and I am using an older Mac. When I want to change the tempo of my Superior Drummer 2.0, I hold down the "COMMAND" button and press T. It seems to always start off at 120 BPM as a default. The tempo line is very sensitive I find. Possibly try this... Hope it helps


----------



## Pweaks (Aug 23, 2013)

Laytowaste said:


> Hey bro, I have Cubase 5 LE and I am using an older Mac. When I want to change the tempo of my Superior Drummer 2.0, I hold down the "COMMAND" button and press T. It seems to always start off at 120 BPM as a default. The tempo line is very sensitive I find. Possibly try this... Hope it helps



I figured it out but it only seems to help when the tempo is set to "tempo track". 
I have it on "fixed tempo".


----------



## Rev2010 (Aug 23, 2013)

Rev.


----------



## Rev2010 (Aug 23, 2013)

Pweaks said:


> I figured it out but it only seems to help when the tempo is set to "tempo track".
> I have it on "fixed tempo".



When it's set to fixed you can only change the tempo by clicking on the current tempo and typing in a new number. If you want the tempo to change at some points in the song you have to use Tempo Track.


Rev.


----------



## Pweaks (Aug 23, 2013)

Rev2010 said:


> When it's set to fixed you can only change the tempo by clicking on the current tempo and typing in a new number. If you want the tempo to change at some points in the song you have to use Tempo Track.
> 
> 
> Rev.



Yes I want it to change in a certain point but since the tempo is on "fixed tempo" I can't use Tempo Track.


----------



## Rev2010 (Aug 23, 2013)

Pweaks said:


> Yes I want it to change in a certain point but since the tempo is on "fixed tempo" I can't use Tempo Track.



So then click on the tempo button to change it to Track. I'm not understanding why you're trying to keep it on fixed. If it's on fixed then you will not be able to have the tempo change automatically at another point in the song. It's basically Cubase's way of knowing whether the song tempo is going to be a single set tempo for the whole song or whether the tempo is going to change at points within the song - and from there it needs to look at the tempo track to see where those changes occur. Did you watch that video I linked?


Rev.


----------



## Pweaks (Aug 23, 2013)

Oh, I've been stupid! I got it now. From now on I will keep all my songs on "tempo track". Thanks!


----------

